# Middle-Earth RPG archives -- where are they?



## Persephone (Aug 3, 2006)

There was a time when the RPG section of this forum was a separate forum in itself, and I've RPG'ed there a lot too. For a year I think. I can't seem to find them in the archives anywhere. Or maybe I'm not looking at the right place. if someone can point me to where they're at, I'd be very much obliged.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry you've had to wait for so long:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/merpg/


----------

